# Pakistan V Australia



## alnaka (Mar 16, 2009)

I hear that there are some oneday matches coming up between Australia and Pakistan in Abu Dhabi 

Anyone know if this is true and if so where I can get tickets


----------



## 112inky (Mar 22, 2009)

Hi. i am in India and we have not heard such a match proposal.. here the 20 20 ipl matches are in full swing.... hope you would have heard of that.....


----------



## Slotty (Jan 21, 2009)

This has appeared on Cricinfo's website - Cricinfo.com - The Home of Cricket - 
Australia and Pakistan tour of United Arab Emirates, 2009

April 2009 
Wed 22 1st ODI - Pakistan v Australia
Dubai Sports City Cricket Stadium

Fri 24 2nd ODI - Pakistan v Australia
Dubai Sports City Cricket Stadium

Mon 27 3rd ODI - Pakistan v Australia
Sheikh Zayed Stadium, Abu Dhabi

May 2009 
Fri 1 4th ODI - Pakistan v Australia
Sheikh Zayed Stadium, Abu Dhabi

Sun 3 5th ODI - Pakistan v Australia
Sheikh Zayed Stadium, Abu Dhabi

Thu 7 Only T20I - Pakistan v Australia
Dubai Sports City Cricket Stadium

If these are going ahead - I'm keen to get a bunch together - needless to say I cant find any websites for these venues - any ideas anyone ?

Matt


----------



## 112inky (Mar 22, 2009)

Oops!!! i am sorry friend.. we have not heard such a match at all.. i will try and see whether i get any more information on this topic...... have a great day ahead!!!!


----------



## SPT1108 (Feb 12, 2009)

I would be very keen to come and watch too, but like wise I have heard/seen nothing. I will keep my eyes peeled. 

I guess you haven't heard the IPL has been moved (to where not sure yet, SA or UK) 112inky?

Stew


----------



## Sumair (Aug 16, 2008)

SPT1108 said:


> I would be very keen to come and watch too, but like wise I have heard/seen nothing. I will keep my eyes peeled.
> 
> I guess you haven't heard the IPL has been moved (to where not sure yet, SA or UK) 112inky?
> 
> Stew


Tickets sales not yet started , as soon it will start , will provide the info.


----------



## Slotty (Jan 21, 2009)

Sumair said:


> Tickets sales not yet started , as soon it will start , will provide the info.



FYI - IPL definately going to SA !! - announced in Times Online this p.m.


----------



## Sumair (Aug 16, 2008)

Tickets are available at Box Office Me - Home (+971) 4 367 6699 and Time Out Dubai - City Guide, Information, Events, Reviews & What's On in the City of Dubai , 800 4669. Prices range from just Dh50 up to AED 950 for the most exclusive seats.


----------



## Drew88 (Aug 29, 2008)

Of course, the stadium itself is 'dry'. 

Unless you've got the 90,000 dizzas for a corporate box...


----------



## dashing_dear (Apr 2, 2009)

hay Sumair these links are only for Dubai Matches can u or anyone else have info about tickets of Abu Dhabi matches???? plssssssssss


----------



## Sumair (Aug 16, 2008)

dashing_dear said:


> hay Sumair these links are only for Dubai Matches can u or anyone else have info about tickets of Abu Dhabi matches???? plssssssssss


Not yet started.


----------



## dashing_dear (Apr 2, 2009)

Sumair said:


> Not yet started.


ok plsss tell me when it starts


----------

